# Please help me get back online!



## maryassad (Dec 26, 2008)

The Internet Explorer that came with my new laptop was having problems, so I just stupidly removed it in "uninstall programs" to try to rectify this.

However, now I've realised I cannot get back onto the internet in order to download it again - as I've got rid of the medium to do so!! Doh! Can anyone help?


----------



## jjamo5 (Dec 26, 2008)

Try to acsess microsoft or windows update program in the start menu on your pc,I sorta did the same on my desk top


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Start => Settings => Control Panel => Add/Remove Programs +> Add/Remove Windows Components

Check the box for Internet Explorer.


----------



## maryassad (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help! That worked ray:

I was wondering if you would also be able help with my other problem?

The internet explorer with the problem was Explorer 8 Beta. Everytime I would click to open another 'tab', it would keep 'clicking' and jumping erratically until I closed the second tab. 

The laptop I'm using is a mini Toshiba so perhaps it is not compatible with it (as the machine did come with a lower version before I tried upgrading)

What do you think?

I have found online someone else with the same problem which describes it perfectly


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

maryassad said:


> I have found online someone else with the same problem which describes it perfectly


you would be better off describing your problem here. a link to somewhere else is distracting and that topic can lead off in a different path which just adds to the confusion.


----------

